# Remarriage issues



## shajipmathew (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi
I have been married for 3 moths and we were( me and my spouse) discussed a lot about the my daughter before entering the covenant. My daughter is 8 year and now my wife have issues like, I m giving more attention to daughter than my wife etc. I have been keep on telling and loving my wife just above all other and below God. 
She is irritates the relation with reasons considered as silly and simple. I m little worried and concerned. We are going through a coounseling session as well. Please suggest some graceful tips so that we could overcome the anxeity and confusion. 
Stay blessed.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Your wife knew when she married you that you had a child. She agreed to marry you. Now she is complaining about your child?

What I see is an immature woman, who thinks she is in competition for your love and affection with an 8 yrs old. This is a child who needs you to care and protect her, because she cant do those things for herself. 

Your wife needs to grow up. You let her know, your taking care of your child is not up for discussion. She knew the deal, before marriage. Your love for your child does not take from your love of her. She needs to understand this.

Also, make sure you are taking time for your marriage. Teach your daughter to respect her SM. Teach her to respect your new marriage. But under no circumstances, should your wife expect you to put your child aside for her. She is pissing me off.


----------

